# Sie wartet vor dem Kino auf ihren Freund (Tekamolo)



## Ms researcher

Laut Tekamolo-Regel (temporal, kausal, modal, und lokal) wäre der folgende Satz richtig:
"Sie wartet auf ihren Freund vor dem Kino", aber "Sie wartet vor dem Kino auf ihren Freund" klingt für mich grundsätzlich besser. Da wäre dann aber *lokal *eben nicht mehr am Ende. Warum ist das so? Hat es mit der adverbialen Bestimmung zu tun?

("Sie wartet auf ihren Freund vor dem Kino" ist natürlich, je nach Kontext, auch möglich, beispielsweise: "Sie wartet *auf ihren Freund* vor dem Kino, *nicht auf ihre Mutter*".)

Danke!


----------



## bearded

Ich halte die Tekamolo-Regel einfach für eine 'Faustregel'.  Bei Deiner Wortstellung ''sie wartet vor dem Kino auf ihren Freund'' wird der Teil ''vor dem Kino'' besonders betont (emphasized), und das ist mMn gar nicht ungrammatisch.
Deutsche 'Forums-Grammatiker' wollen bitte bestätigen.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Ich halte die Tekamolo-Regel einfach für eine 'Faustregel'.



Die vor allem für Deutsch-Lerner gedacht ist.  Als Muttersprachler denkt man über so etwas gar nicht nach, sondern verlässt sich auf sein Sprachgefühl.  Ich habe diese Regel erst hier im Forum kennengelernt.


----------



## Ms researcher

Demiurg said:


> Die vor allem für Deutsch-Lerner gedacht ist.  Als Muttersprachler denkt man über so etwas gar nicht nach, sondern verlässt sich auf sein Sprachgefühl.  Ich habe diese Regel erst hier im Forum kennengelernt.


Bei  mir ist das auch so. Für Deutschlernende ist das aber leider manchmal verwirrend, wenn von der "Regel" abgewichen wird. Für mich als Muttersprachlerin klingt "Sie wartet auf ihren Freund vor dem Kino" irgendwie merkwürdig, wenn es keinen Zusatz gibt. Es ist dann schwierig, das Nicht-Muttersprachler*innen dann zu erklären.


----------



## bearded

Ms researcher said:


> klingt "Sie wartet auf ihren Freund vor dem Kino" irgendwie merkwürdig


Aber warum? Das soll doch angeblich die ''default''-Wortstellung sein.


----------



## Ms researcher

bearded said:


> Aber warum? Dass soll doch angeblich die ''default''-Wortstellung sein.


Mein Sprachgefühl sagt, dass es andersherum grundsätzlich besser klingt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ms researcher said:


> Laut Tekamolo-Regel (temporal, kausal, modal, und lokal) wäre der folgende Satz richtig


Ich glaube nicht, dass  die Tekamolo-Regel in diesem Fall anwendbar ist, weil es in diesem Satz *zwei präpositionale Ergänzungen* gibt: "Sie wartet *vor* dem Kino *auf* ihren Freund."

Siehe dazu  LEO


> * Adverbialbestimmungen untereinander *
> Bei der Stellung der Adverbialbestimmungen im Mittelfeld muss zwischen den freien Adverbialbestimmungen und den gebundenen (= obligatorischen und fakultativen) Adverbialbestimmungen unterschieden werden (siehe Freie, obligatorische und fakultative Adverbialbestimmungen). Als Grundregel gilt, dass die freien Adverbialbestimmungen vor den gebundenen Adverbialbestimmungen stehen.
> 
> Die Stellung der freien Adverbialbestimmungen ist sehr frei. Es gibt aber dennoch einige schwache Tendenzen: Adverbiale Bestimmungen der Zeit (Temporalbestimmungen) und adverbiale Bestimmungen des Grundes usw. (Kausalbestimmung) stehen vor adverbialen Bestimmungen des Ortes (Lokalbestimmungen) und adverbialen Bestimmungen der Art und Weise (Modalbestimmungen).



Meiner Meinung nach ist "{wartet *auf ihren Freund*}" hier die Satzklammer (= obligatorische Adverbialbestimmung), "auf ihren Freund" muss also "_per default_" am Satzende stehen.



Ms researcher said:


> Mein Sprachgefühl sagt, dass es andersherum grundsätzlich besser klingt.


 Und zwar aus gutem Grund (s.o.)  




Ms researcher said:


> ("Sie wartet auf ihren Freund vor dem Kino" ist natürlich, je nach Kontext, auch möglich , beispielsweise: "Sie wartet *auf ihren Freund* vor dem Kino, nicht auf ihre Mutter".)


Ja, das ist möglich, aber Deine Gegenüberstellung von  "Sie wartet auf ihren Freund vor dem Kino,* nicht auf ihre Mutter*".) ist nicht logisch:

Bei dieser Satzstellung wäre die logische Ergänzung:
"Sie wartet auf ihren Freund *vor dem Kino*, nicht *im** Kino*/ nicht *vor dem Theater*/  nicht *vor .....*
Edit: 
Noch natürlicher wäre: "Sie wartet auf ihren Freund *nicht im Kino, sondern vor dem Kino. *


----------



## Ms researcher

JClaudeK said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass  die Tekamolo-Regel in diesem Fall anwendbar ist, weil es in diesem Satz *zwei präpositionale Ergänzungen* gibt: "Sie wartet *vor* dem Kino *auf* ihren Freund."
> 
> Siehe dazu  LEO
> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist "{wartet *auf ihren Freund*}" hier die Satzklammer (= obligatorische Adverbialbestimmung), "auf ihren Freund" muss also "_per default_" am Satzende stehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das ist möglich, aber Deine Gegenüberstellung von  "Sie wartet auf ihren Freund vor dem Kino,* nicht auf ihre Mutter*".) ist nicht logisch:
> 
> In dieser Stellung wäre die logische Ergänzung:
> "Sie wartet auf ihren Freund *vor dem Kino*, nicht* im Kino*/ nicht *vor dem Theater*/  nicht *vor .....*


Super, danke, das ist wohl die richtige Antwort, es liegt an der Adverbialbestimmung!


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "auf ihren Freund" muss also "_per default_" am Satzende stehen.


Ich muss Dir recht geben.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ms researcher said:


> Laut Tekamolo-Regel (temporal, kausal, modal, und lokal) wäre der folgende Satz richtig:
> "Sie wartet auf ihren Freund vor dem Kino", (…)


Nein eben nicht, die TeKaMoLo-Regel bezieht sich doch nur auf adverbiale Angaben (freie Adverbialbestimmungen), nicht auf Präpositionalergänzungen (gebundene Adverbialbestimmungen). Präpositionalergänzungen (Präpositionalobjekte) gehören immer nach hinten!
Als kleiner Test, was eine adverbiale Angabe und was eine Präpositionalergänzung ist:
Nach Präpositionalergänzungen fragst du niemals mit „wo“ oder „wann“!

_Sie wartet im Treppenhaus auf die Post/den Briefträger._​​_-> Wo wartet sie? (im Treppenhaus)_​_-> Worauf wartet sie? (auf die Post)_​_-> Auf wen wartet sie? (auf den Briefträger)_​​


Ms researcher said:


> (…) aber "Sie wartet vor dem Kino auf ihren Freund" klingt für mich grundsätzlich besser. Da wäre dann aber *lokal *eben nicht mehr am Ende. Warum ist das so? Hat es mit der adverbialen Bestimmung zu tun?


Doch, natürlich stünde „vor dem Kino“ als einzige adverbiale Angabe unter allen adverbialen Angaben in diesem Satz immer noch am Ende! Es gibt hier keinen Widerspruch zur TeKaMoLo-Regel!

Edit: LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.5.3.2.3  		Adverbialbestimmungen und andere Satzglieder


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Präpositionalergänzungen (Präpositionalobjekte) gehören immer nach hinten ....


..... da sie die Satzklammer darstellen: "*auf jdn./ etw.*  warten" ist eine obligatorische Präpositionalergänzung (= ein Präpositionalobjekt).
Ein paar andere Beispiele für  _obligatorische Präpositionalergänzungen_:
"*an* *jdn./ etw.* denken"
"*sich für etw*. interessieren"
"*von etw./ jdm.* reden"
"*nach jdn./ etw. *suchen" => Ich habe mit meinem Freund auf der Straße *nach dem Hund gesucht*. (_default_ Wortstellung)
......





Gernot Back said:


> Als kleiner Test, was eine adverbiale Angabe und was eine Präpositionalergänzung ist:
> Nach [obliatorischen] Präpositionalergänzungen fragst du niemals mit „wo“ oder „wann“!


 Ein hilfreicher Hinweis für Deutschlernende.


----------



## Hutschi

Ms researcher said:


> "Sie wartet auf ihren Freund vor dem Kino"


Konnotation: Sie wartet vor dem Kino und_ nicht irgendwo woanders._
Wenn diese Konnotation nicht wichtig ist, verwende ich die andere Reihenfolge.




JClaudeK said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist "{wartet *auf ihren Freund*}" hier die Satzklammer (= obligatorische Adverbialbestimmung), "auf ihren Freund" muss also "_per default_" am Satzende stehen.


----------



## anahiseri

Von Tekamolo höre ich hier zum ersten Mal. Mein Sprachgefühl stimmt mit Demiurg und Ms Researcher überein.


----------



## anahiseri

JClaudeK said:


> Ich habe mit meinem Freund auf der Straße *nach dem Hund gesucht*. (_default_ Wortstellung)
> ......


Und was haltet ihr hiervon?
Ich habe auf der Straße mit meinem Freund  *nach dem Hund gesucht*. 
Für mich wäre es auch richtig.


----------



## JClaudeK

anahiseri said:


> Für mich wäre es auch richtig.


 Ja, diese zwei Adverbialbestimmungen sind austauschbar, ohne dass es einen _großen_ Bedeutungsunterschied* nach sich ziehen würde.
Edit: *Bei "auf der Straße mit meinem Freund" statt "mit meinem Freund auf der Straße" wird "auf der Straße" leicht hervorgehoben.



anahiseri said:


> Von Tekamolo höre ich hier zum ersten Mal.


Davon wurde hier im Deutschforum aber schon oft gesprochen, siehe hier:
Search results for query: Tekamolo

An einem dieser Threads hast Du Dich sogar beteiligt:
One can't go there without flowers 


Edit:
Für alle "Nichteingeweihten":
Temporale, kausale, modale und lokale Ergänzungen – TKML – TEKAMOLO​Siehe: German sentence structure


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist "{wartet *auf ihren Freund*}" hier die Satzklammer (= obligatorische Adverbialbestimmung), "auf ihren Freund" muss also "_per default_" am Satzende stehen.


Genau das war mein erster Gedanke! Und bei einer Satzklammer trifft die Tekamolo-Regel *nur* auf das zu, was _*zwischen den beiden Teilen der Klammer*_ liegt.

*Sie {wartet} {auf ihren Freund}.* <nichts zwischen den beiden Teilen der Klammer; Regel hinfällig>
*Sie {wartet} **vor dem Kino** {auf ihren Freund}.* <nur ein Glied zwischen den beiden Teilen der Klammer; Regel hinfällig>
*Sie {wartet}** um fünf Uhr **vor dem Kino** {auf ihren Freund}. *<Te-Ka-Mo-Lo>
*Sie {wartet} **um fünf Uhr **wegen einer Verabredung* *vor dem Kino **{auf ihren Freund}.* <Te-Ka-Mo-Lo>
*Sie {wartet} **um fünf Uhr **wegen einer Verabredung **geduldig* *vor dem Kino** {auf ihren Freund}.* <Te-Ka-Mo-Lo>


----------



## Hutschi

Die Regel führt zu korrekten Ergebnissen.

Aber: Fast immer sind fast alle Vertauschungen möglich, solange es voneinander unabhängige Satzglieder sind.
Es kann Bedeutungsunterschiede geben.


----------



## elroy

Das stimmt. Die Regel zielt nur auf *unmarkierte* Wortstellung ab.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Fast immer sind fast alle Vertauschungen möglich, solange es voneinander unabhängige Satzglieder sind.


Ja, in gewissen Grenzen. Siehe #7, LEO


> Die Stellung der freien Adverbialbestimmungen ist sehr frei. *Es gibt aber dennoch einige schwache Tendenzen*: Adverbiale Bestimmungen der Zeit (Temporalbestimmungen) und adverbiale Bestimmungen des Grundes usw. (Kausalbestimmung) stehen vor adverbialen Bestimmungen des Ortes (Lokalbestimmungen) und adverbialen Bestimmungen der Art und Weise (Modalbestimmungen).



Edit: 

z.B. könnte man elroys Satz


elroy said:


> *Sie {wartet}** um fünf Uhr **vor dem Kino** {auf ihren Freund}.   *


nicht so abwandeln:


> *Sie {wartet}* *vor dem Kino** um fünf Uhr {auf ihren Freund}. *


Das würde sich m.E. nicht idiomatisch anhören. Die Tendenz, dass die temporale Ergänzung gleich nach dem konjugierten Verb kommt, ist sehr stark.


Dagegen könnte man in


elroy said:


> *Sie {wartet} **um fünf Uhr **wegen einer Verabredung **geduldig* *vor dem Kino** {auf ihren Freund}.* <Te-Ka-Mo-Lo>


"geduldig" ohne Weiteres an eine andere Stelle verschieben:


> *Sie {wartet} **um fünf Uhr geduldig **wegen einer Verabredung * *vor dem Kino** {auf ihren Freund}.* <Te-Mo-Ka-Lo>




Selbstverständlich gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, den Satz mit einer dieser Ergänzungen zu beginnen, z.B.


> *Um fünf Uhr wartet sie vor dem Kino auf ihren Freund. *





> *Geduldig* * wartet sie **um fünf Uhr **vor dem Kino** auf ihren Freund. *


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> nicht so abwandeln:



*Sie {wartet}* *vor dem Kino um fünf Uhr {auf ihren Freund}.*


JClaudeK said:


> Das würde sich m.E. nicht idiomatisch anhören. Die Tendenz, dass die temporale Ergänzung gleich nach dem konjugierten Verb kommt, ist sehr stark.



Warum nicht?
Es betont "um 5 Uhr". Es ist nicht neutral, aber ich würde es ganz natürlich verwenden und empfinden.

Wirkliche Probleme bilden zwei Gruppen:

1. Pronomen

Sie erwartet vor dem Kihno ihn.  (Das ist nur sehr begrenzt möglich, vor allem als Kontrast:

_Sie erwartet vor dem Kino ihn und keinen anderen._

Bei "auf ihn warten" sehe ich das Problem nicht. Deshalb nahm ich hier "erwarten".

2. Unerwartete Verbindungen (bei denen gewisse Glieder zusammenzugehören scheinen, obwohl sie das nicht sollen.)

Beispiel: 
*1. Sie {wartet} um fünf Uhr wegen einer Verabredung geduldig* *vor dem Kino {auf ihren Freund}.*

2.a Sie {*wartet*} um fünf Uhr wegen einer Verabredung *vor dem Kino geduldig  {auf ihren Freund}*.
2.b Sie {*wartet*} um fünf Uhr* wegen einer Verabredung vor dem Kino *geduldig  {auf ihren Freund}.
Das kann unterschiedliche beabsichtigte Bedeutung haben. Nur 1. ist klar.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Warum nicht?
> Es betont "um 5 Uhr".


Wenn "um 5 Uhr" betont werden soll, würde ich es auf jeden Fall auf Position 1 stellen:


> *Um fünf Uhr* wartet sie vor dem Kino auf ihren Freund.


Te (_temporale_) nach Lo (_lokaler Ergänzung_) klingt für mich total unnatürlich.
Cf.:


JClaudeK said:


> Die Tendenz, dass die temporale Ergänzung gleich nach dem konjugierten Verb kommt, ist sehr stark.



P.S.
"Mein Deutschbuch" sagt Folgendes zum Thema:


> *Die wichtigste Information im Satz sollte auf Position 1 stehen*.
> [....]
> Wie gesehen, kann eine *Angabe auf Position 1* gestellt werden. Sollen in einem Satz *mehrere Angaben* getätigt werden, kann (wenn gewünscht) eine der Angaben auf Position 1 stehen, alle weiteren Angaben stehen im *Mittelfeld*. Bei mehreren Angaben im Mittelfeld, sollte dabei eine bestimmte Reihenfolge beachtet werden.  Die Angaben werden nach der alphabetischen Reihenfolge der W-Fragen festgelegt:


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Präpositionalergänzungen (Präpositionalobjekte) gehören immer nach hinten!


Das glaube ich nicht. Es ist zu absolut.
Kann es sich um eine spezielle Stilrichtlinie handeln?
Oder ist es regional bedingt?



> Bei mehreren Angaben im Mittelfeld, sollte dabei eine bestimmte Reihenfolge beachtet werden.


Das ist als Empfehlung formuliert. Es führt in der Regel zu korrekten neutralen Aussagen.
Aber es sagt nicht, dass in bestimmtem Kontext eine andere Form unmöglich ist und nicht, dass man keine Wahl hätte.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Es ist zu absolut.


Na ja, sich bei Sprache über Absolutheit zu unterhalten, ist ja gleich zum Scheitern verurteilt. Aber Gernots Regel ist für die überwältigende Mehrheit der Fälle völlig richtig und das sollte im Mittelpunkt stehen.

Ich schätze sogar, dass obligatorische Präpositionalobjekte tatsächlich quasi [sic] immer hinten stehen und auch fakultative fast immer. 

Die Tekamolo-Regel gilt nur für Adverbiale, nicht für Präpositionalobjekte.



Hutschi said:


> Aber es sagt nicht, dass in bestimmtem Kontext eine andere Form unmöglich ist und nicht, dass man keine Wahl hätte.


Was ist in Sprache schon unmöglich? Ich finde nicht, dass dieser Kommentar irgendwie hilft. Dass die Tekamolo-Regel nur ein Anhalt ist, ist doch ohnehin jedem klar. Sie beschreibt eine Beobachtung, wie Muttersprachler typischerweise Adverbiale anordnen.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Ich schätze sogar, dass obligatorische Präpositionalobjekte tatsächlich quasi [sic] immer hinten stehen und auch fakultative fast immer.


Im Satz _Sie wartet im Treppenhaus auf den Briefträger _stellt ''auf den Briefträger'' eine obligatorische Präpositionalergänzung dar, und die beiden unterstrichene Teile bilden eine 'Klammer'.
Aber bei Klammern ist wohl immer eine Ausklammerung möglich, oder irre ich mich?
_Sie wartet auf ihren Freund im Treppenhaus, wo leider die Heizung fehlt._
In diesem Sinne dürfte mMn die Verlegung von Präpositionalergänzungen keine so seltene Ausnahme sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Aber bei Klammern ist wohl immer eine Ausklammerung möglich, oder irre ich mich?
> _Sie wartet auf ihren Freund im Treppenhaus, wo leider die Heizung fehlt._


_Immer_  nicht, nur manchmal.

In deinem Fall ist die Ausklammerung möglich, da die Betonung auf "_im Treppenhaus" _durch den Relativsatz klargestellt wird.

Edit:
Man müsste den Satz in einem gegebenen Zusammenhang lesen, um zu wissen, ob er nicht s_chräg_ wirkt.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Sie wartet auf ihren Freund im Treppenhaus, wo leider die Heizung fehlt.


Eher:
_Im Treppenhaus, wo leider die Heizung fehlt, wartet sie auf ihren Freund._​_Auf ihren Freund wartet sie im Treppenhaus, wo leider die Heizung fehlt._​


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Eher


Bedeutet ''eher'', dass die Wortstellung in meinem Beispielsatz für Dich falsch ist/klingt? Oder ist der Satz doch akzeptabel und nur ggfs. 'verbesserungsfähig'?


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Bedeutet ''eher'', dass die Wortstellung in meinem Beispielsatz für Dich falsch ist/klingt? Oder ist der Satz doch akzeptabel und nur ggfs. 'verbesserungsfähig'?


Wenn lokale Angaben direkt auf Ergänzungen folgen, klingen sie wie Attribute. Wenn sie auf „ihren Freund im Treppenhaus“ wartet, hat sie vielleicht noch einen weiteren, der sich gerade woanders befindet.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Bedeutet ''eher'', dass die Wortstellung in meinem Beispielsatz für Dich falsch ist/klingt? Oder ist der Satz doch akzeptabel und nur ggfs. 'verbesserungsfähig'?



Für mich klingt sie richtig, aber das scheint eine Einzelmeinung zu sein.
Es kommt wirklich immer auf den Zusammenhang an. Edit: Nach Gernots Beitrag möchte ich hinzufürgen: Und auf die Intonation. In Alltagssprache mit Kontext kommt kaum eine Verwechslung vor. Gernots Beispiel erfordert auf jeden Fall Kontext. Sonst würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen.

Hier haben wir eine Verzweigung mit "im Treppenhaus" als (symmetrischen) Verzweigungspunkt.:

_*Sie wartet auf ihren Freund im Treppenhaus*, wo leider die Heizung fehlt.
Sie wartet auf ihren Freund *im Treppenhaus, wo leider die Heizung fehlt.*_

Für mich ist das normale Alltagssprache.


_*Im Treppenhaus, wo leider die Heizung fehlt,* wartet sie auf ihren Freund.
*Im Treppenhaus*, wo leider die Heizung fehlt, *wartet sie auf ihren Freund.*_

Hier stehen die Erklärungen fürs Treppenhaus hintereinander.

Es ist literarischer, leicht gehobener Stil, wie man ihn in Erzählungen und Romanen oft findet.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Auf ihren Freund wartet sie im Treppenhaus, wo leider die Heizung fehlt._


Diesen Satz halte ich nur für logisch/ anwendbar, wenn er im Kontext durch einen Kontrast ergänzt wird,
z.B.

Sie hat im Wohnzimmer, wo es schön warm ist, auf ihre Mutter gewartet, die heute morgen angekommen ist. *Aber* _auf ihren Freund wartet sie im Treppenhaus, wo leider die Heizung fehlt, da sie nicht will, dass ihre Mutter ihn sieht._


----------



## Hutschi

I think, contrast can  be with "aber" in the subordinated clause, too:

_Auf ihren Freund wartet sie im Treppenhaus, wo aber leider die Heizung fehlt._


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Wenn sie auf „ihren Freund im Treppenhaus“ wartet, hat sie vielleicht noch einen weiteren, der sich gerade woanders befindet.


Diese Annahme wird m.E. durch den ergänzenden Relativsatz blockiert.

1. _Sie wartet *{auf ihren Freund im Treppenhaus}*, wo leider die Heizung fehlt. - _ kann nicht so interpretiert werden.
_2. Sie wartet auf ihren Freund *{im Treppenhaus, wo leider die Heizung fehlt}*. _


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> _Sie wartet *{auf ihren Freund im Treppenhaus}*, wo leider die Heizung fehlt. - _ kann nicht so interpretiert werden.


Die Zweideutigkeit lt. Gernot könnte man vielleicht durch Hinzufügung von ''oben'' noch sicherer ausschließen:
_Sie wartet auf ihren Freund oben im Treppenhaus, wo natürlich nicht geheizt wird._
Die Deutung ''Ein Freund oben im Treppenhaus'' und ''ein weiterer woanders'' wäre mMn wenig plausibel.


----------

